# Que dibujos animados o historietas les gustan(gustaron)?



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola, uno un hilo sobre manga hace tiempo, entonces me anime a crear un thread sobre animé o animacion o dibujos animados. Que dibujos daban cuando eran chicxs? o cual era el que mas les gustaba y por que? hubo alguno que te marco de alguna forma? O bien has conocido ultimamente algun manga o anime que te guste por alguna razon, cuentanos.

A me gustaba muchisimo Remy, me gustaba el tipo de animacion, impactante para su epoca, donde se hacian mas vividos los sentimientos que provocaba la serie, mediante cuadros surrealistas, por ejemplo. La desolacion se marcaba haciando pasar un campanario de iglesia al atardecer.. mientras circulaban las nubes.
Remy capitulo 1 dividio en 3 partes:
Parte 1:




Parte 2:




Parte 3:





Actualmente me gusta la serie de que les hable en otro thread. Se trata de  Tenshi na Konamaik, un niño que de pequeño pide un deseo a un genio medio maligno, que le concede el deseo inverso, y lo convierte en una chica hermosisima, quien a lo largo de la serie busca el libro para que el genio le devuelva su forma o en su defecto dejar pasar los seis años en que debe estar con la forma de mujer, se supone que pasado ese tiempo el efecto desaparecera, pero ella tiene conflictos con su nueva indentidad femenina, incluso en un episodio ofrece a uno de sus seguidores que la bese, es un instante muy romantico.
 Este anime me hace soñar con la posibilidad de cambiar de cuerpo, y que este represente mi verdadera identidad. HAce reir mucho pero tambien te hace pensar y hasta llorar (si eres sensible).

ESpero no moleste este nuevo hilo y les guste a algunos.
Saludines.


----------



## malto (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola, yo de niño veia Candy la moñuda en un tv en blanco y negro, que al final  hasta me  caia mal...
ahora estoy en busqueda del one piece


----------



## elgriego (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola jazminia ,yo era fanatico del capitan raymar,conocido en el resto del mundo como harlock,que junto a sus incondicionales piratas espaciales luchaba contra las valucianas,unas mujeres vegetales de color azul que no tenian boca....

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 31, 2011)

Mmm interesante, de Candy me acordaba pero del capitan rayma, ni pensarlo. tratare de buscarlo haber si puedo XD. Pronto les comentare otras series.
Bueno otra que me gustaba muchisimo era la Princesa Caballero, especie de cuento animado de Osamu Tezuka, uno de los primeros mangakas que incorporo el estilo "ojos grandes" en una animacion. Es una bella historia de un reino donde el Rey y la Reina no pueden tener hijos, y solo conciben una sola niña: Zafiro, pero la ley dice que si el rey no tenia herederos varones, el trono tendria que pasar a manos de otros integrantes de la nobleza, en este caso El Conde Duraluminio, con su hijo Plastico. El rey no quiere que un malvado como Duraluminio se quede con el reino y cria a su hija como varon, esto es reforzado por el hecho de que antes de nacer un angelito muy travieso llamado Cachito ( no, no es el hijito de Cacho), hace que Zafiro pase dos veces a la fila donde se otorgan los corazones, tocandole a Zafiro un corazon de niño y uno de niña. Como Dios se enojo con Cachito lo envia a la tierra a buscar a Zafiro para q1uitarle el corazon de niño y dejarla como niña.
Bueno a Zafiro le toca la peor parte ya que sus enemigos trataran de probar que es una niña vez tras vez. La historia es muy linda, casi magica, recolectando todos los elementos de ensueño de los niños de antes. La voz en español mexicano que le pusieron a zafiro no pudo ser mejor elegida ya que es muy femenina y Cachito muy tierno.












Saluditos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

_





Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru
Este anime me encanto, se trata de un niño, __Mizuho__, que tiene una faz muy  femenina, y es de corazon puro, al que su abuelo antes de morir, le deja  un testamento con su ultima voluntad, y esta es! que se disfrace de  chica y valla al colegio donde fue su mama hace muchos años y termine un  curso que ella no pudo terminar o algo asi. 
Hay un grupo de amigas que tratan de hacrle la estadia mucho mas grata a esta "chica", pero tiene una rival, la presidenta del concejo estudiantil, aunque esta termina enamorandose de Mizuho, sin saber que esta en realidad es hombre.
Y bueno 'ella' se gana el  corazon de todos, con su buen actuar y su amabilidad. ESo es lo que tato  de copiar y rescato de este anime. Esta subtitulado en Youtube.
El primer capitulo esta dividido en tres partes.




_


----------



## el indio (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola gente, para los que empezamos con blanco y negro, bahh algunos empezamos con la television, al menos en Argentina, me gustaba Astroboy, y sobre todo algo que no eran dibujos sino marionetas, se llamaba rescate internacional, tenian un laburo de detalle en las maquetas que aun hoy impresionan.
Ahhh y viva el pato lucas idolo junto al conejo bugs me hacian matar de risa.


----------



## malto (Ago 4, 2011)

Y como olvidar a ...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 5, 2011)

malto dijo:


> Y como olvidar a ...


amigo, quien es ese monito? Parece un conejito gigante....
  Por cierto, habia un clon de AstroBoy, nos referimos a JetMarte:


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

Mi hermana dice que me encantaba Ranma, un chico que se convertía en chica (pero como no me acuerdo, no digo mas al respecto)
También lo clásico; Bug Bunny, el pato Lucas, Tom y Jerry, Tweeti y Silvestre (Silvestre y Piolín lo llaman ahora).
Otros; Caballeros del Zodiaco, Dragon Ball, los supersonicos, los supercampiones, el chavo del 8, los Simpson... MMmm.. Me faltan...
Ahora; Tom y Jerry (los capítulos viejos), Bob esponja (o, ¿Bob es ponja?, JEjejeje...), los simpson...
Bue, soy nenito, ¿y?..

Saludos

PD: Hace raaatoo que no veo tele..


----------



## Xander (Ago 5, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ... Tom y Jerry (los capítulos viejos)



yo si que era fanatico de tom y jerry, no me los perdia...tal como dice el colega DJ T3, los capitulos antiguos eran los mejores...o mejor dicho, los capitulos originales 






...historietas? ...pues leia una que se llama "black magic", pero me aburrio y deje de leerla...obviamente como cualquier chileno, leo condorito


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola.

Pido disculpas por salirme de tema, pero cuando entré a este tema y vi de que se trataba, se me vino a la mente, lo que me mandó mi amiga Molly.

*De mi amiga Milly*

[/SIZE] 
Mi mamá me dijo: 


Mi mamá me dijo que me porte bien ! pero como portarme bien ? Si de niña veía a 


Tarzan desnudo , Cenicienta llegaba a media noche , Pinocho mentía , Batman 


manejaba a 240 km/h , La Bella dormía todo el día , Caperucita no hacia caso a su 


mamá y hablaba con el Lobo , Candi tenía dos novios , Popeye se metía hierba, 


Blanca Nieves vivía con 7 hombres , El Patito feo era un acomplejado y se creía lo que 


no era, la Tía May dejaba que su sobrino "se escape" de madrugada trepando paredes 


y colgándose de los techos de casas ajenas, el Correcaminos siempre hacía explotar 


al coyote, Bugs Bunny siempre se burlaba de todos, el Principito después de tanto 


viaje "interplanetario" se suicida, Aladino se roba una lámpara y encima después 


quiere todo, Hulk se molesta y destroza todo, La Hormiga dejó que la cigarra se muera 


de frío, Scobby Doo era un cobarde, el Zorro se peleaba con las autoridades hasta con 


armas blancas y de fuego, Asterix tampoco respetaba a las autoridades, Robin Hood 


era un asaltante, Tribilín con unas pepitas se sentía supertribi, el Sastrecillo Valiente 


mató a siete de un solo golpe, Pulgarcito todo lo hacía por lo bajo, Hansel y Gretell 


comían golosinas hasta la obesidad, Louisa Lane salía con un chico que tenía doble 


personalidad, la Mujer Maravilla andaba sola con una pandilla de puros hombres 


diciendo que eran superamigos, Pitufina convivía solita con un montón de solteros...¡y 


todos vivieron felices para siempre !! jajaja ¿me pueden explicar?


*MILLY*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malto (Ago 5, 2011)

_¿Puedo hacerlo yo?_ enseñaba, en capítulos de 15 minutos cada uno, a hacer manualidades, principalmente con papel, mostrándoles a los niños cómo usar herramientas como las tijeras o la cinta adhesiva. Sus protagonistas eran _Noppo_ y _Gonta_.





 Gonta es el perro, que solo hacia unos gruñidos.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 6, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> yo si que era fanatico de tom y jerry, no me los perdia...tal como dice el colega DJ T3, los capitulos antiguos eran los mejores...o mejor dicho, los capitulos originales
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-uFJq6NMSQ
> 
> ...historietas? ...pues leia una que se llama "black magic", pero me aburrio y deje de leerla...obviamente como cualquier chileno, leo condorito


Si los originales eran los mejores, incluso participo por ahi el famoso productor Chuck Jones, conocido por dibujar tambien las caricaturas de Warner Bros originales (bugs bunny, porky etc).
Chuck Jones:




Compilacion de escenas de Chuck Jones:





Y un episodio que me gustaba muchisimo:
El perro que usaba un gato para obtener su alimento, y cuando le daban el filete al gato, el perro se robaba gato y filete y se comia el filete y le pegaba al gato diciendo:
"Que? y sin caldillo?"




Saludines


----------



## Nepper (Ago 13, 2011)

Buenas! me vengo acá por un desvío que me pasó Jazminia...
bueno... la verdad que yo vi muchas cosas, y no puedo quedarme con un preferido, además me gustaría ver muchos más, pero ya los tiempos no me dan...

Tengo un mejor para drama, uno mejor para comico, uno mejor para acción... y no se por donde empezar...

Voy a empezar por un clásico de los 90', uno que además de su trama excepcional tambien me sirvió para involucrarme en el mundo de los comics.
Spiderman





Esta serie fue el piso para involucrarme en el mundo de marvel.
Abarca casi todo el universo marvel, aparece daredevil, los 4 fantasticos, oscorp, el duende verde padre/hijo, octopus, Kimping, rhino, misterio, wolverine, algunos hombres X, Ironman, Warmachine, Venom, el hijo de venom, Fury, madame web, capitan america y muchos más.
Toca el tema de los multiuniversos de Marvel y está muy involucrado con muchos personajes de marvel.
Los chistes eran buenísimos y la inteligencia de Peter Parker se acercaba a la de mack giver.
La filosofía que traía aparejada no es para despreciarla, sin duda espiderman es un superheroe, pero nunca perdía su humanidad, es eso lo que lo hacía especial...

Principalmente eso es lo que diferencia a los heroes de Marvel con los de DC.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 13, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Y un episodio que me gustaba muchisimo:
> El perro que usaba un gato para obtener su alimento, y cuando le daban el filete al gato, el perro se robaba gato y filete y se comia el filete y le pegaba al gato diciendo:
> "Que? y sin caldillo?"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzVr_SXTRaA
> Saludines



 Si me acuerdo de ese me encantaba jajajaja



Nepper dijo:


> Buenas! me vengo acá por un desvío que me pasó Jazminia...
> bueno... la verdad que yo vi muchas cosas, y no puedo quedarme con un preferido, además me gustaría ver muchos más, pero ya los tiempos no me dan...
> 
> Tengo un mejor para drama, uno mejor para comico, uno mejor para acción... y no se por donde empezar...
> ...



 Uhhh como olvidar al spiderman de esos años, esas si eran caricaturas y no lo de ahorita, aunque los padrinos magicos debo decir me hacen reir


----------



## Nepper (Ago 13, 2011)

Somacruz dijo:


> Si me acuerdo de ese me encantaba jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh como olvidar al spiderman de esos años, esas si eran caricaturas y no lo de ahorita, aunque los padrinos magicos debo decir me hacen reir



jua! jua! los padrinos magicos!!! estan en mi top five de comicos! las ironias explisitas son espectaculares!

tengo una noticia buena y una mala... ¿cual es la noticia buena? la buena es que mi moneda se llama philips... ¿y la mala?... que es una moneda hembra!!!
-¿que, que dices philips?, ¿sabes donde esta la niña?... ¡sigamos a philips!-

no... muy bueno...

tengo muchas otras series para contar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> jua! jua! los padrinos magicos!!! estan en mi top five de comicos! las ironias explisitas son espectaculares!
> 
> tengo una noticia buena y una mala... ¿cual es la noticia buena? la buena es que mi moneda se llama philips... ¿y la mala?... que es una moneda hembra!!!
> -¿que, que dices philips?, ¿sabes donde esta la niña?... ¡sigamos a philips!-
> ...



No se como serán las voces allá, pero en lo que es México, desde que le cambiaron la Voz a Cosmo, ya no es lo mismo...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No se como serán las voces allá, pero en lo que es México, desde que le cambiaron la Voz a Cosmo, ya no es lo mismo...



Jejeje.. Como paso con los Simpson, nelson cambió la voz, y nada que ver.
O algunas veces mirás un capitulo que ya viste, y algunos tienen cambiada las voces...
¿Será que le pagan poco? 

(datos del 2004, cuando hicieron una huelga las voces en ingles, para que le paguen el doble; 360.000 dólares por cada uno de los 22 episodios de cada temporada, y son 6 actores los que reclamaban)
Más info

Saludos

Wiki:Doblaje en español


----------



## clau09 (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola a todos!, en mi infancia miraba los Pitufos, se acuerdan de los Snorkels?, He-Man, La Liga de la Justicia, Mazinger Z, Los Halcones Galácticos, Los Thundercats, y claro que no podían falta Tom y Jerry que hasta el día de hoy me cago de risa, etc, etc...hay muchos más. Me entretenía mucho mirando los dibujitos, de hecho, me encanta dibujar


----------



## nakjamkas (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola, exelente Noppo y Gonta, aqui en Colombia solo lo pasaban por el canal cultural del Estado que es el 11 .... que gratos recuerdos

http://youtu.be/TemaYkslE2Q

http://youtu.be/UVjDbVWvjHc

http://youtu.be/biYxuLzLgUU


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Oct 17, 2011)

jeje yo recuerdo como en los años 1990 a uno que se llamaba yufli o you-fly ..ah como se escriba  ...era un tipo que cuando pronunciaba estas palabrillas se metia en un robot... era parecido a Daimos que tambien me lo cale jeje..tambien vi mario bros y un personaje que tenia una correa que cuando presionaba ciertos botones brincaba mas alto,etc  pero no recuerdo como se llamaba  ...


----------



## chapin (Oct 17, 2011)

que tal los picapiedra


----------



## malto (Oct 19, 2011)

Y no olviden a


----------



## Imzas (Oct 19, 2011)

Centella era lo mas, derrotaba usando trucos basicos a sus enemigos, que normalmente rayaban en lo supranormal.


----------



## malto (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola amiga!! y si, con sus armas simples me gustaba mucho ver a este  súper héroe enmascarado.


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Una serie que me marco fue Reboot:

ReBoot fue la primera serie animada completamente en computadora. Fue creada en Canadá y estuvo en el aire desde 1994 a 2001. Fue producida por la compañía Mainframe Entertainment (ahora nombrada RainMaker ent.)

La historia se desarrolla dentro de un PC, donde el protagonista se llama Bob, es un guardian, defiende un lugar llamado MainFrame de los enemigos (virus) y del usuario que de vez en cuando ingresa juegos donde Bob y sus amigos deben jugar y ganarle al usuario para proteger la ciudad. 

Es entretenida, para ser de hace 15 años, hace poco me "prestaron" todas las temporadas y al fin pude verla de principio a fin, no conozco a nadie que la haya visto, al que le pregunto no la conoce...

Mas info http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBoot


----------



## Nepper (Oct 19, 2011)

SI!!! CHABON!!! REBOOT!!!
¿te acordas esa parte que está luchando con Megabyte, no se que pasa que Megabyte empieza a rebotar, entonces dice "switch, ALGO!" y se convierte en un faro de calle?! 
XD

Yo la vi como 3 veces en la televisión, nunca podía seguirle el hilo hasta que un día, cuando la serie comenzó otra vez (la 3er repetición) me lo agendé para ver todos los capítulos, ahí fue donde la vi entera (pero en ese momento mucho no entendía). Años despues comencé a entender todos los chistes y las analogías entre la PC y la ciudad...

Si, la vi, muy buena...
Ahora entiendo que Reboot es Reiniciar, o sea, reinician la PC, y fue el tema principal de lo que yo considero la 2da temporada (cuando crecen).
Tendría que verla ahora para entender con detalle todo...
Vos sabes que del viejo cuadrado no me acuerdo nada... no lo ubico...

Siempre me pregunté algo...
¿nunca reinician esa PC? con la cantidad de juegos que le instalan...
¿tan mal perdedor es el usuario que cada vez que pierde un juego lo desinstala?
¿Tan mal jugador es el usuario que siempre pierde?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2011)

Me gustaban muchas, pero de la que me acuerdo que mas me gustaba era el llanero solitario...


----------



## jol45 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola

Por favor no olvidemos a Walt Disney con sus peliculas de dibujos animados de los años 40 , 50 peliculas que recuerdo Blanca nieves y los 7 enanitos, el viejo molino y tantas otras y sobre todo la pelicula Fantasia donde ademas me enseño a escuchar musica clasica, peliculas con una bellesa de sus cuadros e imagenes, y un movimiento muy bueno que en mi opinion no superados en peliculas de dibujos anomados posteriores, aunque reconosco que de esas peliculas me interesa la bellesa de la exprecion audio visual mas que la trama o el cuento, si las pilo en TV las vuelvo a ver.

       Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

SILVERHAWKS







MAZINGER Z






THUNDERCAT






X-MEN


----------



## nakjamkas (Dic 23, 2011)

creo que uno de los mejores fue y todavia es " El Super Agente Cobra "


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 27, 2011)

> A mi el que mas me gusto y se que varios de ustedes estaran de acuerdo conmigo es:
> 
> Dragon Ball Z



De acuerdo!!!  aunque recuerdo Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z y claro Dragon Ball GT y mmm ademas muy poco a CANDY, X MEN y por ahora NARUTO!!


----------

